

Throwing in the towel - ingve
http://www.drmaciver.com/2015/08/throwing-in-the-towel/

======
luxpir
I wonder what efforts were made to 'business-ise' and what the initial plans
were. Was it reliance on serendipity for the good work to attract cash? It
seems odd at first look, and forgive me if I'm way off base, to contribute to
the commons for the greater good and then begrudge it's use.

Perhaps future growth vectors could include building a more robust community
and actually setting out business plans around the product. This would begin
to tackle two of the author's biggest gripes, support and revenue.

The nginx 'pro features' model springs to mind, or of course support contracts
that could open doors.

